# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Te jetosh do te thote..?

## Tironce_Moderne

Njerez per ju c'eshte jeta?  Te jetosh ne kete bote, do te thote..????  Sa e bukur eshte jeta? Zoti na ka dhuruar vetem 1 jete, po a dine njerzit ta shfrytezojne ate? apo se imagjnojme vdekjen na duket sikur do jetojme gjithmone. Keni frik nga vdekja dhe pse?

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

..Kur jeta eshte e shemtuar, vdekja te duket e bukur. Kur jeta eshte e bukur, vdekja te duket e hidhur. 
Jeta te merret po aq natyrshem sa te eshte dhene. Megjithate eshte me se e vertete se aq me shume qe i afrohesh vdekjes aq me shume shtohet frika ndaj vdekjes. Kjo nuk eshte e mistershme sepse eshte e natyrshme te kesh frike nga dicka qe nuk e njeh. 
konkluzioni eshte qe ne kete bote qe jetojme duhet te zhvillojme ato cilesi shpirterore, qe do na ndihmojne te kuptojme fenomenet e botes tjeter..

 Jeta eshte mundesi, perfito nga ajo.
 Jeta eshte e bukur,adhuroje.
 Jeta eshte enderr, jetoje.
 Jeta eshte sfide, perballu me te.
 Jeta eshte loje, luaje. 
 Jeta eshte detyre, plotesoje.
 Jeta eshte e shtrenjte, vleresoje.
 Jeta eshte pasuri, ruaje.
 Jeta eshte dashuri, shijoje.
 Jeta eshte mister, zbuloje.
 Jeta eshte dhimbje, sfidoje.
 Jeta eshte kenge, kendoje.
 Jeta eshte tragjedi, shmangiu.
 Jeta eshte fat, perfito.
 Jeta eshte aventure, kujdes.
 Jeta eshte shume e cmuar, duaje.
 Jeta eshte lufte, mesohu dhe me te.
 Jeta eshte jete, lufto per te..."

Mirupafshim, gjithe te mirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Se sa e shtrenjte eshte jeta,e kupton vetem nese e di mire,se kur do e humbasesh.
Ata qe dikur pushkatoheshin kot per shembull,e kuptonin mire,se cfare po humbisnin...

----------


## The Dardha

Ne se del i fituar nga lufta di te jetosh, ne se del i humbur ateher je nje ingranazh i kesaj ore gjigande qe eshte jeta...

(C) THE DARDHA

----------


## shigjeta

Te jetosh do te thote..? 
- Te japesh e te marresh dashuri

----------


## Albo

Dakord me Shigjeten por do te shtoja se:

Njeriu fillon te jetoje atehere kur e kupton se nje dite do te vdesi.

(c) Albo

----------


## Elia

jeta eshte sakrifice o njeri....

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

Meso sikur do jetosh pergjithmone, dhe jeto sikur do vdesesh neser..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pelasgian

Jeta eshte e gjate 10 minuta.

Shfrytezoje cdo sekond.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

njeriu qe eshte ne prag te vdekjes, e di c'domethene -te kesh jetuar, dhe te ikesh nga jeta pa marre asgje me vete

----------


## SofiaAspathia

kesaj i thone te jetosh duke vdekur, dhe te vdesesh duke jetuar

----------


## s0ni

Te hash, te pish, te flesh e te vdesesh....lol  :ngerdheshje: 

Jeta per mua eshte si nje rruge e gjate me shume ndodhi e ngjarje.  Ka shume gezime por edhe dhimbje.
Jetoj qe te shoh e te gjej me teper gezim dhe lumturi per veten time edhe te dashurit e mi.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

jeta eshte ........... ajo ca bejme ne... mjes.... drek .....darke (aman se do iki nga jeta pa e marre vesh ca bejme ne mjes,dreke,darke.)

ekuacion me shume te panjohura

----------


## Mina

Te jetosh do te thote...
         .........te kesh nje qellim ne jete!

----------


## macia_blu

te jetosh do te thote ti kesh te gjitha pa patur asgje ne perkohshmerine qe te ka falur vdekja
mbas vdekjes ;
te jetosh prap por i penduar per ato qe nuk i pate ne jeten e pare.

----------


## San_Valentino

jetaaaaa
shume idera hidhen per te po ne te vertete seshte gje tjeter vecse:
 nje shkalle qe i ngjitesh me kembe dhe e zbret me koke

----------


## matilda

Te jetosh do te thote per mua te sfidosh jeten ne dylyftimet qe ajo te shfaq gjate udhetimit tend neper te.
Te vuash ,do te thote te jetosh ,te jetosh do te thote te dish se c'kerkon.Te arrish ate qe kerkon do te thote te jetosh.............kete jete.

----------


## Letersia 76

hello te gjitheve !
shijoje jeten dhe mos mendo se e nesermja do te vije, se eshte shume larg!

----------

